# Poison Crock



## GACDIG (Mar 2, 2012)

I post several poisons the other day but I forgot to post this little baby to see if it was good one..... 
 [] I got it at an Antique show several years ago. Dont know anything about it but I like it.







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]

 Poison bottles are cool are goood but this crock is a neat collectable also too. 

 gac


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2012)

Glenn you can get a twin brother for it on E-Bay for $32 plus shipping...Jim

 I like it...[]

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNIQUE-POISON-CROCK-SWIFTS-ARSENATE-OF-LEAD-5LBS-BOSTON-USA-MERRIMAC-CHEMICAL-/220965085280?pt=Folk_Art&hash=item33728ba060


----------



## Longhunter (Mar 2, 2012)

That is a nice crock!

 []


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 2, 2012)

What a bunch of crock![8D]

 Many of the pottery and stoneware poisons are not listed, sadly.  I don't know the reason, but the KP category was in the 2nd workbook, but was never a feature of the APBCA book.  It's a nice piece.


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Jim, but its sad I pay a little more than that when I bought it. Maybe its the Economy right now. Like Poison_Us said "What a bounch of Crock!" [8|][]
 gac


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 3, 2012)

It certainly looks like it would be more valuable! Maybe that one on the bay was a fluke....Nice crock with nice lettering and embossed as well....


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  GACDIG
> Thanks Jim, but its sad I pay a little more than that when I bought it. Maybe its the Economy right now. Like Poison_Us said "What a bounch of Crock!" [8|][]
> gac


 



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> It certainly looks like it would be more valuable! Maybe that one on the bay was a fluke....Nice crock with nice lettering and embossed as well....


 

 It just may be the economy, or maybe people don't know to search for such an item...


 Joe there was actually a second one sold without the lid, but it has some issues...


 Here are two bottles to keep an eye out for as a nice pair of "GO WITHS" with this crock...


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice set of label bottles Jim, are they yours or did you find the pic. I will keep my eye open for products with the name.
 gac


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  GACDIG
> 
> Nice set of label bottles Jim, are they yours or did you find the pic. I will keep my eye open for products with the name.
> gac


 Found them on E-bay Glenn...


----------



## deenodean (Mar 9, 2012)

I like it []


----------

